# GEOFF BRUNNER & RAAM: Not satisfied with “lantern rouge”?



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Georgian Geoff Brunner is coming back for his third RAAM, determined to finish better than “lantern rouge” as he did in 2011. What's that, you ask? In the Tour de France there's an official’s car that follows the last place rider—that car is marked with a red lantern, or “lantern rouge,” and over the years that term has been used to signify a bicycle race's last finisher.

Prior to his first RAAM in 2011 he'd made a successful east-to-west crossing of the US on his own, covering the distance in 27 days. That first trip across the country left him wanting more. “As I told my mother-in-law, 'After the first time I kissed a girl, I didn’t think, ‘That was nice, and once was enough.'’” 

FOR THE REST OF GEOFF'S STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK:GEOFF BRUNNER: Not satisfied with ?lantern rouge??


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice clip Big-foot. Thanks.


----------

